# Greco Super Real



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I think he's got the model number wrong but that could be a nice axe for someone.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Eyeroller (Dec 5, 2017)

brokentoes said:


> I think he's got the model number wrong but that could be a nice axe for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, why do you think the model # is wrong?
Thanks


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

The inlays are a colour i don't asssociate with a EG900. The pics aren't great though to be honest. He didn't show the original pup either and that would help. There was a time when even lower/mid end models still received the Super Real on the headstocks when they were not in the usual Super Real range as well so you have to be careful in regards to what you are getting.


----------

